# PubMed- Alopecia areata and autoimmunity.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Alopecia areata and autoimmunity.*

J Am Acad Dermatol. 2010 Jun;62(6):1065

Authors: Rosenstein ED, Warshauer BL

PMID: 20466180 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

